# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Poemas sobre nuestros ríos.

## FEDE

Hola a todos  :Smile: 

Hace unos días a llegado a mis manos una gran libro GUADALQUVIRES, una autentica obra de arte que fue publicada en 1977, por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir en su 50 aniversario y de la cual es muy difícil hacerse con un ejemplar, leyendo algunos poemas de este libro, se me a ocurrido la idea de abrir un hilo con poemas dedicados a nuestros rios, que seguro que son muchos, aquí os dejo este dedicado al Guadalquivir por los Hermanos Alvarez Quintero.

Saludos  :Smile: 

Poema de Los Hermanos
Joaquín y Serafín Alvarez Quintero


GUADALQUIVIR

En su nacimiento, en Cazorla.

¡Detente aquí, viajero! En estas peñas
nace el que es y será rey de los ríos,
entre pinos gigantes y bravíos,
que arrullan su nacer y ásperas breñas.

El reflejo otro tiempo las enseñas,
las armas, los corceles y atavíos
de razas imperiosas, cuyos bríos
postráronse en sus márgenes risueñas
ensancha entre olivos y trigales,
y al mar corre a rendirle sus cristales.

Mas coma lleva sal de Andalucía,
sus aguas vuelve a las del mar iguales,
para llegar mas lejos todavía...

Y así van sus caudales,
triunfantes en el seno de las olas,
a las playas de América españolas.

----------


## ben-amar

D Luis de Gongora y Argote, en su Soneto a Córdoba, no puede olvidar al Gran Rio de Andalucia y su principal afluente:


          A CORDOBA           

¡Oh excelso muro, oh torres coronadas
De honor, de majestad, de gallardía!
¡Oh gran río, gran rey de Andalucía,
De arenas nobles, ya que no doradas!

¡Oh fértil llano, oh sierras levantadas,
Que privilegia el cielo y dora el día!
¡Oh siempre glorïosa patria mía,
Tanto por plumas cuanto por espadas!

Si entre aquellas rüinas y despojos
Que enriquece Genil y Dauro baña
Tu memoria no fue alimento mío,

Nunca merezcan mis ausentes ojos
Ver tu muro, tus torres y tu río,
Tu llano y sierra, ¡oh patria, oh flor de España!

----------


## Samira

*Poema Río Duero, Río Duero de Gerardo Diego*

Río Duero, río Duero,
nadie a acompañarte baja,
nadie se detiene a oír
tu eterna estrofa de agua.

Indiferente o cobarde
la ciudad vuelve la espalda.
No quiere ver en tu espejo
su muralla desdentada.

Tú, viejo Duero, sonríes
entre tus barbas de plata,
moliendo con tus romances
las cosechas mal logradas.

Y entre los santos de piedra
y los álamos de magia
pasas llevando en tus ondas
palabras de amor, palabras.

Quién pudiera como tú,
a la vez quieto y en marcha
cantar siempre el mismo verso
pero con distinta agua.

Río Duero, río Duero,
nadie a estar contigo baja,
ya nadie quiere atender
tu eterna estrofa olvidada

sino los enamorados
que preguntan por sus almas
y siembran en tus espumas
palabras de amor, palabras.

----------


## REEGE

Por Fernando Villalón.
Bueno por ahí he visto otro del río que más cariño le tengo!!!
“¡Yslas del Guadalquivir!
¡Donde se fueron los moros
que no se quisieron ir!”

“Islas del Guadalquivir”

Betis es plateado. No es azul este rio,
porqué el mar Óceano le mueve las entrañas…
y sus peladas márgenes entumecen de frio
sin las sombras del fresno, ni de las verdes cañas.

en la estepa desierta, esa cinta de plata
que del Templo de Venus que en Sánlucar había,
a las marismas riega y en Sevilla se ata
para que la Diosa se pasee por la Ria.

Braman los toros negros en su feraz orilla,
y los potros retozan… Un jinete vaquero
pasea con su garrocha y su moruna silla…
¿Será un abencerraje… o un moro guerrillero
que no quiso entregarse al conquistar Sevilla…?

Una vela muy blanca viene a son de marea.
Dormita el marinero… Un perro en el timón,
aparece sentadi y su cola menea
hasta que ha despertado a su amo dormilón…

Por popa viene un buque… Ya suena su ruido…
va rozando su quilla el fondo del canal
y avante claro pita cuando el velero ha huido…
y un toro que bebía huyó hacia el carrizal

----------


## FEDE

Mª de los Reyes Fuentes.
(De Elegías del WAD-EL-KEBIR)

El río es como un brazo de justicia
con su sentencia al fin: el tránsito, el ejemplo.
Y en todos los rincones de la tierra
brotan los ríos y los hombres, que fluyen, y discurren,
que abocan en su mar tan sentenciado
definitiva fuente donde hundirse
con el desgarramiento de la huida .
Que el hombre, como el río, es un curso, una fuga,
un arrepentimiento, que primero avasalla
y se agazapa a veces, pero sigue adelante,
en la inútil carrera del minuto a minuto.
Los hombres o los ríos, disparados,
van hacia la constancia de un camino
que les lime las rocas
y les haga contornos de dulzura.
Se desvían sus fuerzas
y hacen marca distinta a la soñada,
la que pudo haber sido pero que se resiste
y allí en la resistencia abandonamos,
o golpeamos mucho,
como pasión segura de todas las razones,
o se deja lamida,
con nuestro gusto, así, para que sepa
al testimonio fiel de última instancia.
Y el río es como un trámite vigente,
y un hombre es como un río,
de la raíz del tiempo al polen mas alado,
de raíz de raices, de la sorpresa al mar.
Hay ríos pequeños y sin lucha,
que llevan la paciencia de enarbolar silencios
sin leyenda o razón que atribuirse.
y hay ríos que son grandes, como este que discurre a mi costado
y que lo sé común a tanta entraña,
con brazos extendidos de ambición o de ensueño,
con ansias de domar a las hirientes peñas
con virtud de caricia si por el tierno valle,
bebiéndose el tesoro de toda Andalucía,
trazando la rúbrica por este Sur de España,
mientras que salta el aire de una sierra a otra sierra
pero él sigue y persigue por su fluida columna
que busca la sentencia del Océano,
la meta irremediable
de donde han de brotar, ay sí, las nuevas aguas,
porque el río delata su parecido al hombre.
Y se hace la justicia de su curso,
su curso por la tierra, por la historia,
y no hay mutilación que nos lo niegue.

----------


## FEDE

Anacreonte (560-478 a. de J. C.)

_Non cornu Amalthea mî,_
_Non fosco quinquaginta_
_centumque regnare annos_
_TarteBÿs beatis._

Traducción al Latín de Estrabón y al español de Rodrigo Caro.

_No el cuerno de Amalthea_
_pido para mí;_
_ni ciento y cincuenta años_
_dichoso Rey vivir_
_en las ricas riberas_
_del Río Guadalquivir._

----------


## FEDE

Alfonso X el Sabio rey de Castilla (S. XIII).

_Yo salí de mi tierra_
_para ir a Dios servir,_
_y perdí lo que había_
_desde mayo hasta abril_
_todo el reino de Castilla_
_hasta allá el Guadalquivir._

_-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

Fray Luis de León (1527-1591)

_Y tú, Betis divino,_
_de sangre ajena y tuya amancillado,_
_¡darás al mar vecino_
_cuánto yelmo quebrado,_
_cuánto cuerpo de nobles destrozado!_

----------


## REEGE

PARA MI MADRE,
EN EL RÍO EN EL QUE FUE 
TAN FELIZ...



Me evocas tu niñez en alegres colores
conmemorando, tierna, a una época añorada
cuando entre eucaliptos y sauces llorones
íbais a bañaros todos al Guadiana.

Recuerdas a su cauce, nenúfares y flores,
y cómo desde el cielo el sol siempre os tostaba...
Tendidos tras junqueras y llenos de ilusiones
sobre un mullido cesped envidia de las playas.


Vuelves a aquella época cuando eras más joven,
y te acuerdas nostálgica de imágenes pasadas,
cuando te sumergías por todos sus rincones
meciendo a tus sentidos allí mientras nadabas.

Y ahora haces memoria buscándola en su cofre,
de cuando navegábais en unas lindas barcas...
LLenas de diversión, de niños y mayores,
en las que sin mojarse jamás nadie escapaba.

Todos reunidos, juntos, estábais entonces,
y entera la familia reía campechana
pués aunque de dinero fuérais algo pobres
siempre en la bondad los bríos os sobraban.

Tus últimas cenizas deseas que allí reposen
para que entre sus aguas el viento las esparza,
sobre ese eterno río plagado de emociones,
sobre ese río querido, sobre ese río Guadiana.

----------


## REEGE

Oh Guadalquivir!
te vi en Cazorla nacer
hoy en Sanlúcar morir.

Un borbollón de agua clara,
debajo de un pino verde,
eras tú, ¡qué bien sonabas!

Como yo, cerca del mar,
río de barro salobre,
¿sueñas con el manantial?

*Autor: Machado.*

----------


## FEDE

Juan de la Cueva (1606).

_De verde pasto y yerva está este puesto_
_en invierno abundante y en estío,_
_por su fertilidad siempre dispuesto_
_para tenerla en el calor y el frío._

_Tiene una milla el Betis en opuesto_
_de Guadayra casi junto al río,_
_que cuando sale con creciente baña,_
_juntándose con Betis su campaña._

_La fuente que el Maestre Don Pelayo_
_hizo suya, ganando con la espada_
_el agua d`ella en el ardiente mayo,_
_siéndole de los bárbaros vedada._

_A quién no ofende el encendido rayo_
_de Apolo, ni jamás se vio agotada,_
_lo fertiliza, y es en los calores_
_refrigerio a sedientos cazadores._

----------

